
Uber wants to test its flying taxis by 2020 - ghgr
https://www.engadget.com/2017/04/25/uber-elevate-flying-taxi-network-2020-test-launch/
======
secfirstmd
Considering it couldnt get its self driving cars to not require human
intervention more than ever 2 miles...I think I'll skip thanks.

